
Unit Testing Translation Strings in Laravel - leonelngande
https://www.leonelngande.com/unit-testing-translation-strings-in-laravel/
======
leonelngande
If your Laravel app uses multiple locales, it can get tedious keeping track of
translation strings that are yet to be added to appropriate translation files.
To automatically make checks so we know when a translation string is missing,
unit tests can be added.

